# Crown XLS 1500 question



## fernalfers

Ok, i bought 2 Crown xls 1500 first gen amps because they are a great deal right now. I have a Yamaha reciever which i know does not supply the proper voltage required by the crown amp to run at full potential. So i ordered a ART Cleanbox Pro. Will go AVR-->RCA-->Cleanbox-->XLR-->Crown XLS. Now hear is the question. 1 amp will power my front left and right fronts and the other will power my Center. Do i have to buy 2 ART Cleanboxes. 1 for the first amp powering my mains and another for the second powering my Center?

Or is there a way to get one and link the first crown connected with cleanbox to the second via 1/4 link out on the crown and just feed the Center channel amp straight from AVR with RCA cable. Will this work, or do i have no choice but to get 2 ART Cleanboxes to insure both amps are getting proper voltage. Just not sure if linking one to the other will carryover that voltage increase from the cleanbox pro.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mixsit

Why the Art box? I didn't find input sensitivity specs on the Crown manual, are you thinking the AV won't have enough to drive the crown's RCA's?


----------



## fernalfers

mixsit said:


> Why the Art box? I didn't find input sensitivity specs on the Crown manual, are you thinking the AV won't have enough to drive the crown's RCA's?


Yes the Crowns input sensitivity is 1.4V. I'm thinking the Yamaha only puts out 1V. Thats why i figured it would not hurt adding the ART Cleanbox Pro to boost the signal.


----------



## NBPk402

fernalfers said:


> Yes the Crowns input sensitivity is 1.4V. I'm thinking the Yamaha only puts out 1V. Thats why i figured it would not hurt adding the ART Cleanbox Pro to boost the signal.


Which Yamaha AVR? My 5100 does this:
unbalanced 4v+

balanced 8v+


----------



## fernalfers

ellisr63 said:


> Which Yamaha AVR? My 5100 does this:
> unbalanced 4v+
> 
> balanced 8v+



I have the Yamaha RX-V 1700 but can't find it anywhere that states the voltage.


----------



## fernalfers

I found the voltage of the Yamaha, it is 1.0V from the RCA Pre-outs.


----------



## NBPk402

fernalfers said:


> I found the voltage of the Yamaha, it is 1.0V from the RCA Pre-outs.


Wow, I am surprised it is that low.


----------



## mixsit

Sounds like you already have the amps, I'd say (and you probably have already grins..) before you add more 'stuff into the chain.. and the bucks, makes sure you really need the boost'?


----------



## fernalfers

mixsit said:


> Sounds like you already have the amps, I'd say (and you probably have already grins..) before you add more 'stuff into the chain.. and the bucks, makes sure you really need the boost'?


No don't have the Amps yet, but indeed hope i'm grinning ear to ear. Will be disappointed if i don't hear any differences in sound.


----------



## fernalfers

Thanks all for your comments. Just an update. I have hooked both crowns to my Yamaha Reciever. Now my reciever only puts out 1.0V and the crowns require 1.4V. But a big but, i have hooked the crowns up via RCA cables from my reciever and WOW i can hear a difference in clarity and it gets loud. I'm thinking i do not need to add the 2 ART cleanboxes i but to boost the signal from the receiver because i can put it up so loud with room to spare. I mean listening levels that i would never want to listen at for long periods of time. So i'm thinking adding the cleanboxes will not add any type of difference for the better. Any thoughts?


----------



## NBPk402

If your volume levels exceed any level you would ever listen to, I would say save your money, and listen to it the way it is.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

How did you determine that the receiver only puts out 1 volt?

Regardless, if you’re able to crank it as loud as you want with room to spare I don’t see a need for the signal boosters. Remember, they also boost background noise as well. That might be a reasonable trade-off in some situations, but not yours.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rab-byte

I'm wondering how you've found that output voltage? Did you connect a multimeter to one of the terminals?


----------



## fernalfers

rab-byte said:


> I'm wondering how you've found that output voltage? Did you connect a multimeter to one of the terminals?



I called yamaha and also found it in the owners manual.


----------



## rab-byte

Is that maybe maximum output voltage?


----------



## fernalfers

rab-byte said:


> Is that maybe maximum output voltage?


yes maximum output voltage from the RCA pre-outs is 1.0 Volts


----------



## rab-byte

I would presume that the crown's input voltage of 1.4 is max w/o clipping. 

So you should be fine


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

fernalfers said:


> I called yamaha and also found it in the owners manual.


In my experience Yamaha’s specs for output voltage can’t be relied on. The receiver I checked while composing my gain structure article was also spec’d at 1 volt, but I measured it at well over 4. The fact that you’re having no problem getting plenty of output from your Crown amp should be proof enough that their 1-volt figure is under-rated.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mixsit

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> In my experience Yamaha’s specs for output voltage can’t be relied on. The receiver I checked while composing my gain structure article was also spec’d at 1 volt, but I measured it at well over 4. The fact that you’re having no problem getting plenty of output from your Crown amp should be proof enough that their 1-volt figure is under-rated.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


This thread's turned out, not only some good info (for this specific case), but a good view into things audio.
Wayne (too.. :>)


----------



## fernalfers

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> In my experience Yamaha’s specs for output voltage can’t be relied on. The receiver I checked while composing my gain structure article was also spec’d at 1 volt, but I measured it at well over 4. The fact that you’re having no problem getting plenty of output from your Crown amp should be proof enough that their 1-volt figure is under-rated.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Yes this is what i'm gathering. A few movies i watched i did crank up and it was crisp and clear but found i could not listen to it for long periods at that level because it was just to loud. Which in my case is a good thing.


----------



## DqMcClain

Other thing to remember is that these amps are professional audio gear... they're made to be run wide-open or close to it. Don't be afraid to turn the knobs up to 75%-80%. That's where they're happy. Most in-home equipment doesn't like that kind of treatment, but these are a different animal. 

If you're not already doing it, run the amps nice and hot, and throttle your listening level from the AVR. That should give you the best use of the equipment. Or you could hate it. Do what sounds good at the end of the day.


----------

